# Vince Gill - Killer Guitar Player



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah, he can sing and write songs. He also plays a pretty mean guitar.

[video=youtube;Stv3ugVFZD8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Stv3ugVFZD8[/video]


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Good stuff I have the whole show on tape. Austin City Limits show is great also. I said it years ago Country is the last stand for decent guitar players.


----------

